# Where to get formalin?



## fesso clown

I am 99% sure that I had Brooklynella tear through my tank last November killing all but 2 of my fish. I finally managed to catch the Flame Hawk that has been eluding capture for months. The Hawk and Wasp are now in QT/hospital tank, neither of them have ever showed any signs of infection but the prudent thing to do is to treat them as if they are carrying Brook. That means formalin baths. 

Does anyone know where to acquire some formalin?


----------



## fesso clown

Apparently AP Quick Cure works too... anyone know where to get it?


----------



## tom g

*treatment*

Hey jeff... glad u caught the buggers....
hey just a question dont know anything about brook
but if your fish are healthy and obviously eluded the diesese
would it not be better to not treat them with meds and risk them 
dying from treatment ... just my two cents here thats all..
If they are healthy and eating does that not mean they were reaillant 
to the diesese... keep em in qt and observe and feed well..
let me know if im wrong in my thoughts
cheers


----------



## fesso clown

Ya I am glad I finally caught the little bugger too! 
To answer your question, I plan to do things different having learned my lesson. I have the opportunity to do a proper 72-80 day fallow period right now. I suspect that I also had ich so this will give me a chance to "reset". I am going to take no chances and do everything in my power to keep my tank clean of parasites. This begins with treating fish that I suspect are carrying brook. I know they have been exposed and the risk is just too high that if I put them back in the DT that they will infect any new fish I buy. I lost nearly $1000 in fish with that outbreak. 
I am going to implement a strict QT protocol for everything wet: fish, coral and inverts. I am going to use the Tank Transfer method coupled with prophylactic doses of Prazi. 
I am not taking any chances from now on. 

Formalin source anyone?


----------



## noy

try this thread

http://www.aquariumpros.ca/forums/showthread.php?t=20092

probably get it at any lab/industrial facilities that retails chemicals - its just 10-37% formaldehyde. If you know anyone that works at a lab - they can get it fairly easily. Just make sure you dilute any treatment water substantially before putting disposing of it. I would wear gloves when handling the stuff.

To be honest if your fish had brooknella - think they would be dead by now - They usually they don't live beyond a few days after infection. A routine of FW dips and water changes in a bare-bottom tank might work as well.

UofT medical has it

https://www.uoftmedstore.com/catalog.sz?parent=2177


----------



## fesso clown

noy said:


> try this thread
> 
> http://www.aquariumpros.ca/forums/showthread.php?t=20092
> 
> To be honest if your fish had brooknella - think they would be dead by now - They usually they don't live beyond a few days after infection. A routine of FW dips and water changes in a bare-bottom tank might work as well.


That's what I thought too but the guys on the Fish Disease Treatment section on Reef Central suggested that I treat them.


----------



## noy

The recommend qt period is 4 weeks. Think they don't have a dormant period like ich - they are either free swimming or feeding (i.e. infecting).

If your fish is infection free for 4 weeks (and isolated in a qt tank) - theory is that they are brooknella free because by that time because any that hadn't infected a host should be dead.

If the guru's at RC say you must use formalin - so be it.


----------



## tom g

*ich/brook*

Hey jeff i totally understand and get it.. we all have to take from
this method including myself...kudos too u for your patience.


----------



## BillD

I bought Formalin from the pharmacy. Had to tell them it's purpose and sign for it but was no issue otherwise.


----------



## Justicem

Quick cure is no longer available but it did come back as ich x


----------



## Y2KGT

fesso clown said:


> Apparently AP Quick Cure works too... anyone know where to get it?


It's back...
http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/md-qqc04/Mardel+Quick+Cure+4oz..html
--
Paul


----------

